

"Unequivocal" Front Running Denial from Go Daddy - ranvir
http://inside.godaddy.com/front-running-debunking-myth/

======
ted0
"In fact, more than six percent of customer searches for available domain
names are performed by more than one person each day."

Not a very strong argument here.

